
There is now a backprop principle for deep learning on quantum computers - GVQ
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.09729
======
westurner
"A Universal Training Algorithm for Quantum Deep Learning" [https://www.arxiv-
vanity.com/papers/1806.09729/](https://www.arxiv-
vanity.com/papers/1806.09729/)

------
p1esk
This would be a good question for the recent Scott Aaronson's AMA.

